# Dirt Jumper III adjustments



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

I just bought an 05 Marin Rocky Ridge that has a marzocchi dirt jumper III fork (130mm of travel), it blows through the travel though and feels really soft. I know that the fork doesn't have any air in it for the preload yet (I checked it with a air pressure gauge. I will do the air tomorrow), but I was wondering if I should even mess with the other adjustments (if there are any). The manual mentions 0-15psi in each leg. I am going to be using this bike as an all around bike, but I want it to be able to soak up some big hits. This is my first bike with a suspension fork (I have ridden BMX bikes my whole life, both 20 and 24inch). Thanks for any help.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Play around with the pressures, it'll be fine!


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Play around with the pressures, it'll be fine!


and leave everything else alone?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, we'll help you tune it when you get proper air in there!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I believe you can run more air than 15 psi in each leg, on mine I ran like 60psi in each leg but that is not recommended.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine felt mushy until I got some air in there. After that they felt nice and tight. Keep in mind depending on what bike you get and in some cases what size, that fork comes with different springs. Upgrade if you need and check that pre-load. Your LBS can show you how to do this properly


----------

